# 5 pin vs 7 pin



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm getting some sights for hunting... i'm torn between two 5pin armortech hds or a 7pin armortech pro hd and an armortech hd.

Are the two extra pins worth it for comp and hunting? or are they over kill


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Depending on where you are hunting. Are you in open country with far shoot are close shoots. I use five pins and can shoot out to 70 yards. That far enough for me. It may be different for you and your set up.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ya i really depends on where u hunt most of the time! if ur back east in the thicker woods and ur farthest shot is 50 yards then just go with the 5 pin! but if u hunt out west in the sage flats and deserts then go with the 7! i cant tell you how many times those extra pins came in handy! good luck with ur choices


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I live in farm land MN... some places i hunt offer a shot at a max of 30yds others a max of as far as i'm comfortable shooting. I was thinking get the seven and set that up incase i hunt AK or out west


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

just think the less pins the better sight picture you have


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have had both and I prefer the 7-pin.

Jake


----------



## dcso3009 (Aug 6, 2006)

7 pin Armortech HD Pro here on my Monster 7. Not a better sight on the market IMO. I ordered mine in the top 3 G-Y-G .019, and the bottom 4 are Y-G-Y-G in .010. For hunting the top 3 are all I need. The rest are there for 3D and fun. The smaller fibers on the bottom obscure less of the target than the larger ones do. Also I ordered mine with no red pins because in failing light, red is the first to go.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

which ever i go with its all green pin .010


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would go with the 7 pin, for hunting its not worth it because u won't shoot that far at game unless you shoot high draw weights with heavy arrows out in open areas such as kansas where there are shots at mule deer and antelope which if I lived out there I would get a 7 pin for that reason, but for now I'm sticking with the 5 pin.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ordered my sight this AM... armortech pro hd 7pin all green .010 pins... can't wait for it to get here


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha!
i shoot 3
here its so thick there isnt too many places you can shoot over 30 yds
let alone i dont like to shoot past 30 yds just my preference


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

im wonderintg do u ever get mixed up with the same colored pin like do u ever use ur 30 for 20 yards on axcident lol i have a 7 pin with different colors and i mess up sometimes lmao but i dont really anymore caused i have mine all labeled


N7709K said:


> ordered my sight this AM... armortech pro hd 7pin all green .010 pins... can't wait for it to get here


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> im wonderintg do u ever get mixed up with the same colored pin like do u ever use ur 30 for 20 yards on axcident lol i have a 7 pin with different colors and i mess up sometimes lmao but i dont really anymore caused i have mine all labeled


with them all the same color, i just count down from the top


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never had any problems with the pins since mine are green, red, green, yellow, and green and if they are the same color I count down from the top pin.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> i'm getting some sights for hunting... i'm torn between two 5pin armortech hds or a 7pin armortech pro hd and an armortech hd.
> 
> Are the two extra pins worth it for comp and hunting? or are they over kill


How fast is your bow shooting and how far do you think your going to shoot? If your bow isn't very fast then I would go with the 7 and set it at 5 yard increments or if your shooting far distances. If you have a fast bow or don't plan on shooting very far, go with the 5.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> How fast is your bow shooting and how far do you think your going to shoot? If your bow isn't very fast then I would go with the 7 and set it at 5 yard increments or if your shooting far distances. If you have a fast bow or don't plan on shooting very far, go with the 5.


depends on the arrows but right now anywhere between 310 to 265.. i'm gonna sight in out to 80 or so


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> depends on the arrows but right now anywhere between 310 to 265.. i'm gonna sight in out to 80 or so


hmm, if your going out to 80 then use the 7 pin unless you also plan on using it for bhfs in 3d. Sight picture shouldn't be too much of an issue because at that distance your pins will be spread far enough apart. I heard that it is best to use large fibers for close up targets and for the further pins use smaller fibers.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

that works good, but i just like smaller pins


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

got my sight today, lets just say this is one BA sight...

in other news i got a call from a friend who derailed his monster... ended up setting him up with the maxxis


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

haha leave it to the hoyt guy to fix the Mathew's mistake lmao. Hoyt ftw :jksign:

so what sight did you get?


----------

